# The next AC and E3



## Jeremy (May 3, 2006)

Do you think we'll see it at E3?  I personally don't think so.


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2006)

They already confirmed we'll see it at E3. :\


----------



## Jeremy (May 3, 2006)

Wah.      			 Where?  No one ever tells me these things.


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Wah.      			 Where?  No one ever tells me these things.


 You're not in the know.     

http://ds.ign.com/articles/698/698426p1.html

*IGN: Will we see what you're working on at E3?

Katsuya Eguchi: I hope so! We're trying to get stuff ready for E3. If we do our best and get it ready, then it'll be there. If we do our best and it's not ready then it won't be. (laughs)*

We can be fairly sure that we'll see AC Revolution at E3.


----------



## Jeremy (May 3, 2006)

That doesn't mean yes.  :no:


----------



## SL92 (May 3, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean yes.  :no:


 I'm pretty sure it is officially announced, look it up. It's on Wikipedia, I think.


----------



## Jeremy (May 3, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean yes. :no:


I'm pretty sure it is officially announced, look it up. It's on Wikipedia, I think. [/quote]
 Yah, the game is announced, but they never said it'll definetly be at E3.


----------



## Micah (May 3, 2006)

I doubt we'll see it but hey. Wouldn't MK:Wii be nice? Wii games might get announced but I doubt they will have developed them far.


----------



## Bulerias (May 3, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I doubt we'll see it but hey. Wouldn't MK:Wii be nice? Wii games might get announced but I doubt they will have developed them far.


 Most games for the Wii that are from Nintendo have been in development for around a year.


----------



## Micah (May 4, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. That's not what I meant.


----------



## Bulerias (May 4, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said they weren't far in development.  I said they were.


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know but I didn't mean that...


----------



## Bulerias (May 5, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you mean?  :wacko:


----------



## Micah (May 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never mind, Bul. Never mind


----------



## ƒish (May 6, 2006)

it'll be there, the game prolly wont come out til next year, but who knows, we could get lucky.


----------



## Micah (May 6, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Liquefy (May 9, 2006)

It doesn't seem to be on the list of games at http://e3.nintendo.com.

There was some mention of ACWii as an example of a game that could make use of/benefit from the Wii's 24-hour Internet connectivity.


----------



## Micah (May 9, 2006)

It hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Gizmo (May 13, 2006)

I'd really like to see AC on the Wii, just sounds so cool.  :jay:


----------



## Micah (May 14, 2006)

It will be but we might have to wait a while. or Nintendo could surprise us!


----------



## Fanghorn (May 15, 2006)

Im shure its not coming out till next year, I mean, we just got ACWW this year!


----------

